# No better than a beast



## ivei

There is a sentence from the movie Old Boy that I have been trying to triple check and make sure the Korean spelling is right for the following quote:

"Even though I'm no better than a beast, don't I have the right to live?"

I'm having some trouble with the word beast.
If anyone could help me out I would really appreciate it ^ - ^!


----------



## James Jamez Hamez

I don't understand what you mean exactly.
do you want to know a Korean word which equivalent to "beast" or want to check if the sentence is correctly translated.

'아무리 짐승같은 놈이라도 살 권리는 있는거 아닙니까?'
if I directly translate it, "despite a man like a beast, there's the right for him to live. isn't it?"

but I think the sentence below would be more natural in English.
"Even though I'm no better than a beast, don't I have the right to live?"


----------



## ivei

James Jamez Hamez said:


> I don't understand what you mean exactly.
> do you want to know a Korean word which equivalent to "beast" or want to check if the sentence is correctly translated.
> 
> '아무리 짐승같은 놈이라도 살 권리는 있는거 아닙니까?'
> if I directly translate it, "despite a man like a beast, there's the right for him to live. isn't it?"
> 
> but I think the sentence below would be more natural in English.
> "Even though I'm no better than a beast, don't I have the right to live?"



Thanks for replying.
Sorry if my question doesn't make sense ^ - ^"
I'm trying to translate the whole sentence from English to Korean.
And for it to make sense ^ w ^
Hopefully my question makes more sense now.

감사합니다


----------



## jun lee

there is Korean curse '짐승만도 못 한 놈' it means 'you never deserve to be treat like mankind'


----------

